# Katahdin and Katahdin/Dorper Cross...CNY



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

The first group of lambs have been weaned, had their CD/T series, been FAMACHA screened and wormed when necessary. Also selling, four mature ewes, NOT culls. We are adding new blood to the flock so some need to move on to a new home. Two ewes are brown, FF, great moms! The other two are 3 years and 4 years old, both white, and registered....always produced and nurtured great lambs. (607) 725-2623 located in CNY


----------

